# New Hummer Shots



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Far more betta!
I'm really happy with these shots. Taken with my new remote and Quantaray 300mm lens/2xconverter. Some with flash some without. The camera and tripod were just a couple feet from the feeder. She came in 3 times while I was waiting. What a fun moment it is to capture such a neat little gal.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Great shots! Love teh hummers


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Fantastic shots Sandy. 3 and 4 are my favorites, but I love them all. Do they keep coming back after flash fires?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

About the flash-I think I have her trained now haha. 
The flash bothered her at first. Now it doesn't even phase her. Glad you like the shots.

Thanks


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Wow. Great photos. I love the color on all of them. Great work.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

I love #4 with the detail in the flaired tail. What a pretty bird. Do you know what kind it is?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Dolphin, its a Female Ruby Throated. Glad you liked them.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Outstanding Sandy, Thats the way to do it....


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

The first one was good and they kept getting better. Very nice shots Sandy.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

looks like you're getting better ideas of how to photograph them Sandy. i like the detail in the feathers and the clarity around the head and eyes is getting better. 

i admit, i don't much like you needing to use a flash though but i guess that's how the majority of humming birds get photographed.

rosesm


----------



## Ibeafireman (Jul 24, 2006)

great shots. keep'em coming


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Glad that you have some hummers, I have none here! great shots!

Kelly


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Karen, flash was a must on these. I didn't use a flash in about 30 of my photos and the pictures that came out better where the ones with a flash. This was a good learning experience no doubt. My focal point was towards the upper right of the picture so I'm glad they turned out like they did. Camera Shake is one of my main problems. The wireless remote shutter is going to be used a lot. I believe the hummer would've been even better if she didn't move around so much. I think she knew something was up.

Sandy



Koru said:


> looks like you're getting better ideas of how to photograph them Sandy. i like the detail in the feathers and the clarity around the head and eyes is getting better.
> 
> i admit, i don't much like you needing to use a flash though but i guess that's how the majority of humming birds get photographed.
> 
> rosesm


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

awesome shots


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I only wish she would come back to visit. I need to practice more on this hummer.


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful Sandy , You can see every vein in the feathers. You would go nuts here in Colo. at dusk they come in like a swarm of bees !


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice looking pics. I haven't seen any hummers as of yet at my house. Hopeully soon.


----------



## AggieBuck (Jul 10, 2008)

Really liked the pics-#4 is my favorite. What camera are you shooting and with what F-stop, ISO, etc.?


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

AggieBuck said:


> Really liked the pics-#4 is my favorite. What camera are you shooting and with what F-stop, ISO, etc.?


The key was the wireless remote and tripod.
Here are the settings I used in this set.

Camera Make: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D300Date/Time: 2008:06:24 19:46:47 Flash Used: Yes (manual, return light det...Focal Length: 135.0mm (35mm equivalent: 202...Exposure Time: 0.0040 s (1/250)Aperture: f/8.0ISO Equiv.: 800Exposure Bias: 2.33
Whitebalance: Manual Light Source: Fine weather Metering Mode: matrix
Exposure: Manual Exposure Mode: Manual

GLAD YOU LIKED THEM.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Great shots, Sandy, I almost didn't look, since I thought they would be shots of a vehicle HUMMER. Ha 

I haven't been able to get enough hummingbirds to come to our feeder to even attempt a shot. Well done. Rich


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Hummingbirds are going to be my goal for the next year. I haven't had an opportunity to shoot them until now.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't imagine what a 600mm can do for a hummer. I'd like to see some from you, B.


----------

